# cc wooden pin brush



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I love my new Chris Christensen wooden brush:thumbsup: It gets mats out very easily and i think the dogs love it also, they all seem to enjoy being brushed with it. Maybe it feels like a massage. I use it for their their daily brushings and i have also used it to brush conditioner thru their hair during their bath.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Cindy, I have a 1 inch pin pinbrush from CC as well--LOVE it!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love my CC brushes and combs and will be buying the wooden one as well to give it a go!  Thanks for the review:thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if they will be selling them in Atlanta?


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> I wonder if they will be selling them in Atlanta?


 I surely hope so.........I would love to get one and not have to pay shipping!:aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> I wonder if they will be selling them in Atlanta?


The CC fusion brush is fantastic!! Mercedes has a super thick coat and it gets down to her skin. Well worth 40 dollars. You can buy them at Cherrybrook and goggle a coupon for 10% off but I bet CC will have a booth. I bought the toy size.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love my wooden pin brush too. I found it really nice for working gently on matts.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the CC brushes, too! :thumbsup: Button has a very dense coat, and it gets down to her skin easily without getting hair twisted around those little knobs that are on the ends of cheap pin brushes. I also have the tiny slicker brush for working on matts, and both of these brushes pass the "skin" test. If you run the bristles across the inside of your arm, you don't get scratched by them. Even the slicker passes this test. :wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Cindy, where did you get your brush?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is the website Pin Brushes


----------

